# Esquema de radio Telefunken Capricho u1925



## bernardom58 (Ene 26, 2014)

Hola tengo una radio de valvulas telefunken capricho u1925 y me gustaria repararla alguien me podria aportar el esquema ...


----------



## moncada (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola, por lo que he visto en radiomuseum.org, esa radio es físicamente igual a mi TFK Capricho U-1815 y ambas comparten el mismo juego de válvulas solo que en los datos de la U-1925 utilizan la nomenclatura americana y es unos años más joven... Como no tengo el esquema de la tuya cuelgo el de la mía por si te sirve...

Saludos.


----------

